
Ask HN: How would you gracefully exit your startup? - ichinisanshi
Dear HN audience,<p>I&#x27;m looking for ideas how to gracefully exit our startup, we can&#x27;t maintain it much more. It&#x27;s a browser based video tool for rapid video creation.
The product never gone out of beta, it had a hundred testers, UI and technology is in pretty good shape, but we seriously lack business hustling &#x2F; company building skills and at this stage I don&#x27;t think it will get off the ground. I haven&#x27;t met anybody who can take on the missing role in the last 3 years and I looked everywhere, no wonder, investors declined us, we also had no awesome work history and we live in Eastern Europe.<p>I would consider an acquihiring a good exit, I feel no shame with that.<p>Any feedback, ideas how to move further would be more than welcome.
======
issa
"It's a browser based video tool for rapid video creation" What does that
mean, exactly? I consider my iPhone a tool for rapid video creation.

~~~
ichinisanshi
Imagine windows movie maker or iMovie in the browser.

~~~
gus_massa
Can we try it? Do you have a link?

[Disclaimer: I'm not going to buy it. Just curiosity.]

~~~
ichinisanshi
Server credits expired, we are migrating it now to a new place to be able to
demo it :/ If you give a contact I can send some screengrabs.

